
Once Teased for Her Love of Bugs, 8-Year-Old Co-Authors Scientific Paper - sethbannon
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/09/19/551876044/once-teased-for-her-love-of-bugs-8-year-old-co-authors-scientific-paper
======
MrZongle2
It's a great story, with an awesome outcome, but did anybody else notice that
when the Entomological Society of Canada was involved, "teasing" became
"bullied"?

I'm glad the authors didn't go down that same path.

